# New Kylin Mini - have they finally made a good one?



## CJB85 (19/8/20)

Just saw this recently...

The new one has top airflow, dual honeycomb airflow and a much improved (by the looks of it) deck and wicking setup.
I was shopping for another Serpent elevate for my wife, but this looks like a really promising alternative? That airflow looks like it can be really smooth and good on flavour?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

This does look interesting. Think I'm going to pick one up. Now just the wait for local stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/20)

I have bought every Kylin variant so far bar the M (anyone got one for sale? ). They were always so difficult to wick and many people experienced flooding and leaking issues. When you did get them right, the flavour was just so much better than the competition at the time.

I came across that video last night and watched it twice, it seems like it's an atty for me; easy to wick, wide open airflow and single coil. I had hoped that he would have elaborated on the flavour and how it compares to existing tanks. 

It's definitely going to be on my radar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CJB85 (19/8/20)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I have bought every Kylin variant so far bar the M (anyone got one for sale? ). They were always so difficult to wick and many people experienced flooding and leaking issues. When you did get them right, the flavour was just so much better than the competition at the time.
> 
> I came across that video last night and watched it twice, it seems like it's an atty for me; easy to wick, wide open airflow and single coil. I had hoped that he would have elaborated on the flavour and how it compares to existing tanks.
> 
> It's definitely going to be on my radar.


My wife makes it really hard to shop for new gear (for her)...
Has to be top airflow, has to have great flavour, has to be "pretty" (this last requirement may just can the Mini 2 idea before it even hatched).
The Serpents that she loves tick all her boxes, but dear lord they are LOUD.
I am hoping that this will be as good, or better and that the honeycomb airflow will make it smooth and more quiet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/8/20)

Yeah it's not the greatest looking tank. 

I really hope it does perform!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

Looks short with a fat boep... Will suit my personal look well...

Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## adriaanh (19/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 204689


What site is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (19/8/20)

3FVAPE

https://www.3fvape.com/rta/46092-au...n-Mini-V2-RTA&utm_content=banner#.Xz0IKOhLhPY

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (19/8/20)

adriaanh said:


> 3FVAPE
> 
> https://www.3fvape.com/rta/46092-au...n-Mini-V2-RTA&utm_content=banner#.Xz0IKOhLhPY


Planning a group buy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## adriaanh (19/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Planning a group buy?


They got a lot of nice goodies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Planning a group buy?









I would however participate in one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir (16/9/20)

Any news on these coming to SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (16/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Has to be top airflow, has to have great flavour


She can't have her bread buttered on both sides

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (16/9/20)

I'm going to be really upset if this beats the Destiny for flavour

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hakhan (16/9/20)

the leak part 4...


----------



## Mahir (22/9/20)

This airflow design is innovative. Very excited now for this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (25/9/20)

Sir Vape just got them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------

